# Ear canal debridement



## jjones (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello, 

I am new to ENT coding and am in desperate need of an answer regarding debridement of the ear canal for fungal infections.  The provider is billing a 11000 and the documentation nor the method of the procedure meet criteria.  I am trying to find the correct code or if the microscopy code would be all I can bill with the EM.  He states micro instrumentation is used, along with Boric Acid.  No other details are documented, no depth, no measurements, etc.  

I am at a loss with this one.  Also, there is always a charge for post op debridement for the first two post op visits after surgery when a septoplasty or FESS, or sub-mucous resection of turbinates.  I am finding articles about this but I want to be clear if this is appropriate to do.  

Any insight would be great and any leads on where I can obtain documentation to support my reasoning would be fantastic.

Please email me at jjones@realtime-it.com

Jenny Jones


----------

